# I really like doing Segmented bowls, so, I went overboard this weekend.



## oldmacnut

I have only been turning for 3-4 months, and I am always pushing to do something new.
I've done alot of segmented bowls (I'll post pics of a group shot sometime) in the past month, however doing Stave bowls, I love them. They can be a pain in the ass, but they do look nice.

The goal was to do 20 this weekend, seeing as how I dialed in my segment cross cut sled for stave pieces so well friday, I was able to cut 350 parts in under an hour. However my arm injuries got in the way and I was only able to turn 3, though assembly of the others was done.
For those wondering, torn tendons in both arms in elbows and forearms, nerve damage both arms, elbow joints, and rotator cuff left shoulder.

So,

Dry assemble of some bowls friday evening..
http://i.Rule #2/Gg2D3.jpg


My Cherry and Maple Chessboard Bowl
http://i.Rule #2/ViLMR.jpg

Another Cherry and Maple
http://i.Rule #2/dYbAy.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/zEUht.jpg

White Oak and Walnut
http://i.Rule #2/UohVt.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/HTuaW.jpg

Next batch waiting to be turned, one to assemble
http://i.Rule #2/CjNNj.jpg

Some waiting to be glued up
http://i.Rule #2/3AhGd.jpg


Bonus,
Found this pic I took about a month ago
http://i.Rule #2/r1CuH.jpg

Can you imagine what I would do with some burl? Yeah, I would really go there......open segmented burl, just to see if I can do it.


----------



## Kevin

You're a machine. Just imagine if you weren't half paraplegic! I'd like to see your stave jig if you don't mind showing it. 

Nice bowls.


----------



## oldmacnut

Kevin said:


> You're a machine. Just imagine if you weren't half paraplegic! I'd like to see your stave jig if you don't mind showing it.
> 
> Nice bowls.




Its just a sled, I have pieces of MDF I use for 15, 30, 45, 60 deg cuts.

When I first tried doing segmented bowls i tried using my 12" chopsaw like everyone else, screw that, pieces flying, hard to dial in, totally unsafe IMO, so I made a sled, can cut more in less time, use a fine tooth 7 1/4" blade for the smaller kerf, it works.

http://i.Rule #2/8YJ75.jpg


If I had a pile of milled material at the specs I need to make these bowls, I could probably cut enough stave pieces for 100+ bowls in just a few hours, well, with help, but good luck getting my wife to help, or finding a local woodworker..


----------



## DKMD

You are a staving/segmenting machine!

I haven't done any segmenting, but I've read a bit about how the bottoms are done... It seems like a 'floating' bottom was preferred to allow for seasonal movement of the wood. Is that how you've done these? Any troubles with wood movement thus far?


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Cool stuff! 

Tom


----------



## Twig Man

wonderful work


----------



## davduckman2010

those are nice good work duck


----------



## cabomhn

Those look amazing! Do you think you might be willing to do a little stave making tutorial as far as how you do the measurements?


----------



## Kenbo

Looking good Jim. I love the bowls. Fantastic work.


----------



## oldmacnut

cabomhn said:


> Those look amazing! Do you think you might be willing to do a little stave making tutorial as far as how you do the measurements?



I am currently working on a workflow for segmenting bowls, It'll be broken into 2 categories, Stave building, and regular ring building. Currently my right arm is swollen up bad, so everything is on hold until possibly this coming weekend, as I need to stage some pictures.



Kenbo said:


> Looking good Jim. I love the bowls. Fantastic work.



Hard to believe it was back in June, I was looking at my new (new to me, still an old POS) lathe wondering who to ask basic questions, and I shot a PM your way. 4 months and I'm doing this kind of work, it still amazes me, and it also amazes me how hard it is to get an " oh wow" out of my wife. :dash2:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I can't believe the work you are cranking out with your injuries! I am recovering from a ruptured bicep and I won't even go near my lathe yet.  I have done a couple of segmented turnings and they are fun, but I am no where near as fast as you are.  Great looking work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RexB

These Segmented Bowls and the sled are GREAT!!

I am a new wood turner and hope to learn to do segmented bowls 1/10 of what you do... I'm still working on one piece bowls. Taking lessons next month and hope to print out your suggestions, advice to make it easier for our class.

thank you again.


Rex


----------



## barry richardson

Cool! Goin to town on em, I 've made a lot of ring segment stuff, but the compound angles you need for tapered staves always gave me fits, never quite came out right for me:dash2:


----------



## oldmacnut

woodtickgreg said:


> I can't believe the work you are cranking out with your injuries! I am recovering from a ruptured bicep and I won't even go near my lathe yet.  I have done a couple of segmented turnings and they are fun, but I am no where near as fast as you are.  Great looking work, thanks for sharing.



Well, it is difficult sometimes, however I think that moving the walnut pile from one side of the shop to the other, and putting some in the loft is where I screwed up. Normally 2 days in the shop = 2 days off, but this time I cant even use my arm, so I hope.....I can rest up enough to get to work this weekend.

Trying to pump out bowls for a craft fair next month, really could use the money.

As far as the speed, I dont know why I get them done so fast, considering what I have for a lathe...

old sears mono tube lathe, 1 rockler square carbide, 1 rockler round carbide. usually need to take an hour or 2 to repair the bajo every day, no chuck, I use a face plate.

I will however take pics and do some documenting for the walkthrough this weekend, that is for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg

oldmacnut said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe the work you are cranking out with your injuries! I am recovering from a ruptured bicep and I won't even go near my lathe yet.  I have done a couple of segmented turnings and they are fun, but I am no where near as fast as you are.  Great looking work, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is difficult sometimes, however I think that moving the walnut pile from one side of the shop to the other, and putting some in the loft is where I screwed up. Normally 2 days in the shop = 2 days off, but this time I cant even use my arm, so I hope.....I can rest up enough to get to work this weekend.
> 
> Trying to pump out bowls for a craft fair next month, really could use the money.
> 
> As far as the speed, I dont know why I get them done so fast, considering what I have for a lathe...
> 
> old sears mono tube lathe, 1 rockler square carbide, 1 rockler round carbide. usually need to take an hour or 2 to repair the bajo every day, no chuck, I use a face plate.
> 
> I will however take pics and do some documenting for the walkthrough this weekend, that is for sure.
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about moving wood, no way I can do it yet, I am still basicly a one armed man! I am improving every week but progress is slow. What you are doing with your limited tools is what I have been saying all along "it's not the tools that make the work, but the craftsman that uses them"  Rest that arm and give yourself time to heal.


----------



## oldmacnut

I thought my arms were better than they really were, so I turned these real quick last night.

I still need to take them off the faceplates, put them in the donut chuck and finish the bottoms.

I also have 2 cherry ones ready to go onto the lathe, so maybe I can get those done tonight.

Goal is to have 20 of these in time for the craft fair next month, I will be taking it easy tonight, and doing some more checkerboard glue ups, one will be cherry and walnut, one will be the oak and walnut, and I dont know, might do 2-3 more of these oak ones, I really like the oak.

http://i.Rule #2/e9HXh.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/jjjhD.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/1jST7.jpg


----------



## Bluestingray

Awesome idea and plan for making bowls. Thanks for showing that. I think I want to make some large flower pots for indoor plants (plastic).


----------

